

Suggest a new name for my Smartwatch startup - bonbon
http://irisgear.com/

======
therobot24
So it's basically a month or so after the prototype phase, what's the
progress? I see some nice photoshop mock-ups, but where's the tech demo. I can
say from personal experience, the heart-rate monitoring from the wrist is very
difficult - bloodflow noise (generally a low SNR), bad data (constant movement
or loose connection), and beefy processing (for a wristwatch at least) to get
anything better than guessing.

~~~
bonbon
some good points there; the tech demo is currently using a flexible eink
display powered with a beagleboard. Heart rate monitor is difficult and we are
licensing the software that optimises down to everybeat for athletic
applications.It's an attempt, should make a lot of progress.

------
the-kenny
Seriously? 5 months to create a product (assuming you don't have anything
right now, based on the not-existing pictures & the scenes from Iron Man as
the product video)?

That won't work.

Also, what about 'iWatch'? It obviously features the iOS keyboard and
homescreen.

~~~
bonbon
you are right, but we are working in stealth; only to save the fun for a
launch. The problem with showcasing the product too early is someone emails
you claiming the troll IP, and it happened.

